# DXO Optics PRO 9 is now Free



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2017)

DXO is giving a free license to the older DXO Optics PRO 9. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=19937

It includes the ability to edit RAW files from my 5D Mark III, I did not look at the full list. 

For someone who does not edit thousands of images at a shot, you can't beat the price.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for bringing this to people's attention, this is where I started with the free release of DxO 8. 
I'm guessing that you already know this so for the others, they give you a fully functional version of the software with the final updates that it got for cameras and features. 
If you find you like DxO 8, DxO 11 has some nice improvements to look forwards to when you buy in, more functions have an automated option and Clearview spring to mind plus the much improved processing engine which considerably reduces the processing time, especially the prime NR setting. 
As Mt Spokane said, it is a bit slow for large bulk processing but you can batch process with it, I tend to set it to run overnight (or during the day whilst I do my day job) for large batches so I don't notice the PC being tied up for long periods. 
I'm not an employee, just a well satisfied customer. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2017)

DxO Pro 11 now takes ages to be compatible with newly released cameras. I waited a couple of months after PS became compatible for the 5DIV for DxO to be so as well. It's not yet compatible with the M5. Three weeks ago I sent a mail asking their support when "Pro 11" would be compatible. Back came the reply: "What is Pro 11?", and I had to spell out it was their DxO Pro 11 software. The site now say 4/2017 for compatibility with M5.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Mt Spokane Photography.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2017)

AlanF said:


> DxO Pro 11 now takes ages to be compatible with newly released cameras.



Took 3-4 months for 1D X compatibility, so I don't think the wait is anything new. I suppose it should incrementally increase over time because every year there are a few more lenses for which they need to develop correction modules.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up @MtSpokane. I don't use DxO a lot but it is useful.

JPAZ


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 4, 2017)

When I preordered the 5DsR, DxO was compatible the day I got the camera. So it may depend a bit.
DxO was noticeably faster for batch tif conversion than PS CS5.5 last time I tested it; was a couple years ago. No complaints here from an actual user.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

I donated a few dollars to Bryan at TDP for his work in general, and for the notification.

Those who took advantage can use PayPal to send a few bucks.


----------

